# Anime erotic subculture goes mainstream



## Zenou (Sep 11, 2008)

> Anybody who doubts the rapidly growing influence of Japan's erotic cultural imports in the U.S. only has to spend a little time playing with a Hello Kitty vibrator while reading a fan-created pornographic Pokemon comic ? or visit a ?maid caf? (now available near Los Angeles and Canada) where the waitresses all dress in costume ? to realize it's not just a fringe subculture anymore.
> ...



More:


COMMENCE RAGING.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 11, 2008)

lol its the moe induced crap these days that fuel it


----------



## auto-matic (Sep 11, 2008)

this is bad real bad


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2008)

DAMMIT

Now we're exposeed


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2008)

Now when it's in Japan, it's normal.  But when it hits the "Land of the Free" people rage?

Get a maxipad and suck it up.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2008)

Pretty soon i'll get to meet RL weeaboo's.

Well i already knew a few before but they were more on the lines of nerds that happen to like japanese things than they were japan obsessed ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 11, 2008)

> while reading a fan-created pornographic Pokemon comic



What the Hell!?That is creepy.I highly doubt that it is Pokemon.Get your animes straight.Good thing anime has taken off,people will hopefully pay more respect to it now.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 11, 2008)

jesus fucking christ with a bucket on his head (no one shall use that)
damn you msnbc, i damn you to suffer in hell for this disrespect towards anime fans


----------



## The Precentor (Sep 11, 2008)

Itachifan727 said:


> What the Hell!?That is creepy.I highly doubt that it is Pokemon.Get your animes straight.Good thing anime has taken off,people will hopefully pay more respect to it now.


Noooooooooooooooooo, there's A LOT of pokemon porn out there involving both the humans and the pokemon featured in that anime.


Altair_X said:


> jesus fucking christ with a bucket on his head (no one shall use that)
> damn you msnbc, i damn you to suffer in hell for this disrespect towards anime fans


Actually the article gave a pretty unbiased assessment of anime culture as anyone who has been to an anime con will tell you.  For better or for worse (worse in my opinion), sex plays a major role in anime culture.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Sep 11, 2008)

They just found out the US has Pokemon hentai?

We've been fapping to that shit for years, right guys?



Where the hell's Zax when you need him? Help me out here, man.


----------



## The Precentor (Sep 11, 2008)

A lot of anime fandom is just unattractive guys masturbating to two 14 year old girls having sex and unattractive girls masturbating to two 14 year old guys having sex.


----------



## Mintaka (Sep 11, 2008)

Goddamnit all.


----------



## Para (Sep 11, 2008)

Hooray for mainstream hentai 

Why rage?


----------



## Amaretti (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey, remember when manga and anime was seen in the west as nothing more than porn and violence for weirdos?

I mean, it is, but I was beginning to like that people had almost forgotten that.


----------



## iLurk (Sep 11, 2008)

RAGEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

Fantasy land =/= IRL.

I just hope I don't see teenage girls walking down the streets in Sailor Moon costumes knowing not what to say except "Kawaii ne?!?"

Oh wait.


----------



## Believe It! (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah, Japan is a liberal's wet dream. They wish all Americans were deviant like them.

I have no problem with anime. It's the hentai, ecchi, and just plain stupid anime's that rot brains that I have a problem with.

The anime style itself is a good drawing style. It was copied from America's Disney movies, just as most things the Japanese have is copied from others. But they made it better in their own way. The problem is that the Japanese have too many screwed up ideals and behaviors.

For example, it is legal to marry and have sex with a 12 year old in Japan. Yet they say they abhor that kind of thing.


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 11, 2008)

Itachifan727 said:


> What the Hell!?That is creepy.I highly doubt that it is Pokemon.Get your animes straight.Good thing anime has taken off,people will hopefully pay more respect to it now.


Hey.

Gardevoir is hot.


----------



## Kairi (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL.

Hello Kitty _Vibrator_? Pokemon _Porn_? LOL WTF


----------



## Casyle (Sep 11, 2008)

Now, I love Asian culture for the most part, but that disturbs me.  Tentacle rape, weiner-girls, monster rape....  Most of the weirdest, most messed up shit I've ever seen comes from Asia.  And it usually comes in the form of anime/manga.

Methinks I won't tell my sister about the Hello-Kitty vibrator.  *She loves Hello-Kitty, and that'd just rape that image for her*


----------



## Red (Sep 11, 2008)

> But sexually-suggestive and explicit anime like "Gurren Lagann"


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 11, 2008)

i guess there tired of targeting the video games that cause all the worlds violence, they had to make..err..i mean find a new target.


----------



## Red (Sep 11, 2008)

> British sociologist Sharon Kinsella suggests, the Lolita-complex anime culture appeals because it's rebellious. “Depictions of sexual deviance and uncontained energy projected onto girls in stories in boy’s comics ... contain an antiauthoritarian impulse that gains intense vicarious pleasure from viewing scenes of social chaos, misbehaviour and sensual liberation,” she has written.


I think sharon put way too much thought into this.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 11, 2008)

> pornographic Pokemon comic



Huh?!


----------



## Cirus (Sep 11, 2008)

I am offended by this.  That article said that guys are starting to prefer the anime sexuality over real sex!!!!!  I don't believe that a guy would not prefer real sex, it is un-manly to do so.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank you fucking god, that it's more mainstream.


----------



## Carly (Sep 11, 2008)

Vegeta. said:


> I am offended by this.  That article said that guys are starting to prefer the anime sexuality over real sex!!!!!  I don't believe that a guy would not prefer real sex, it is un-manly to do so.



Ever met, Creator?

Most dorky anime nerd guys fear real women and real sex and prefer the hot 14 year old bodies the girls in anime have because they know they can take advantage of it without worries of critcism abot not doing their job right. Then theirs the whole anime girls more attractives than real wimminz that alot of 17 year old otaku believe since they either live around ugly women or are mentally ill.


----------



## Mek Blaze (Sep 11, 2008)

They cripple video games and now this? They must really hate their weaboo sons/daughters.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 11, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## chaosakita (Sep 11, 2008)

Well...

This is interesting.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 11, 2008)

Casyle said:


> Now, I love Asian culture for the most part, but that disturbs me.  Tentacle rape, weiner-girls, monster rape....  Most of the weirdest, most messed up shit I've ever seen comes from Asia.  And it usually comes in the form of anime/manga.
> 
> Methinks I won't tell my sister about the Hello-Kitty vibrator.  *She loves Hello-Kitty, and that'd just rape that image for her*



If this disturbs you, walk away. One of the nine Satanic principles of the land is "There is no need to complain about that which you need not subject yourself."


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2008)

This Sexime is almost as bad as Mass Effect.


----------



## Astaroth (Sep 11, 2008)

caf? said:


> Huh?!



That surprises you?


----------



## iLurk (Sep 11, 2008)

BrianTheGoldfish said:


> Hey.
> 
> Gardevoir is hot.



ProTip: All Gardevoir are female.

There aren't any male Gardevoir.

Fact.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 11, 2008)

Gurren Lagann is explicit?  Explicitly awesome yes.


----------



## Red (Sep 12, 2008)

Carly said:


> Ever met, Creator?
> 
> Most dorky anime nerd guys fear real women and real sex andprefer the hot 14 year old bodies the girls in anime have because they know they can take advantage of it without worries of critcism abot not doing their job right. Then theirs the whole anime girls more attractives than real wimminz that alot of 17 year old otaku believe since they either live around ugly women or are mentally ill.


Why should I take this post seriously when it's just a shit load of opinions and generalizations presented as a fact?


----------



## The Precentor (Sep 12, 2008)

Anime fandom has a very large sexual component to it, if you don't like it that's fine, but don't pretend it's not there.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 12, 2008)

Itachifan727 said:


> What the Hell!?That is creepy.I highly doubt that it is Pokemon.Get your animes straight.Good thing anime has taken off,people will hopefully pay more respect to it now.



Depressingly enough, there ARE fan made pokemon hentai manga out there.  It's quite terrifying.

Of course it's not surprising, there's porn based on everything.  Hell, you know that esurance girl?  People have made porn involving her.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 12, 2008)

Meh...this thread is 50 hentai-bashing 50 stating the obvious. Ok there's hentai and lolicon and all those other fantasies, they're among the thousands of pervert things people have done along the years. What's the big deal? 

Fantasies about real people are more real than fantasies about fake characters? A hello kitty vibrator is fake while a regular one is actually a real penis? Pokemon hentai is any more fake than your average porno? Cause I sure haven't had sex with any of the amazingly hot women i delivered pizza to because they couldn't pay...so something must be off .

Fantasy is fantasy, i don't think any anime fan would prefer fapping to a picture if there was a real anime character you could touch...same way non-fans would always prefer to actually have sex with the real women whose pictures they use to fap...again it's the same damn thing.


----------



## Carly (Sep 12, 2008)

Enclave said:


> Depressingly enough, there ARE fan made pokemon hentai manga out there.  It's quite terrifying.
> 
> Of course it's not surprising, there's porn based on everything.  Hell, you know that esurance girl?  People have made porn involving her.



Rule 34 dude, rule 34.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 12, 2008)

Anime = An Attempt Western Live Action In A Land Of Bad Actors.


----------



## Altron (Sep 12, 2008)

bahahahaha


----------



## tinhamodic (Sep 12, 2008)

That's great, now we'll have to wait for some politician to now start ranting about the hentai perversion and show some deviant pokemon to prove his point!


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 12, 2008)

> “The appeal of Japanese pop culture [to Americans] is that it is a moral-free zone”, explains Patrick Macias, editor in chief of Otaku USA



wow that actually makes a lot of sense.



> at U.S. conventions, for example, otaku men and women socialize, date and sometimes actually fall in love, unlike their loner Japanese counterparts.



It's funny, but sadly true haha


Believe what you want, but this is a pretty good article. Minus the part about the figurines. That's a bit extreme...


----------



## drache (Sep 12, 2008)

it's about time America moved past it's insane dichotomy on sex and past the Victorian morality.


----------



## Bender (Sep 12, 2008)

*goes to hide Anime porn*


----------



## The Black Knight (Sep 12, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> For example, it is legal to marry and have sex with a 12 year old in Japan. Yet they say they abhor that kind of thing.



No it's not. There's no national law, each prefecture/state governs that.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 12, 2008)

> ?Among Japanese fans ? the guys ? it is a badge of honor to say, ?We do not need real women; [these] figures are better, they do not talk back?? said Macias. ?Americans are not there yet, but at the rate things are going, we are going to be seeing that.?



Fuck. You.


----------



## Carly (Sep 12, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Fuck. You.



lol the article owned you.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 12, 2008)

Anime has been almost mainstream for a while.............

Has the hentai just caught up?


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 12, 2008)

Meido pantsu!


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 12, 2008)

I'd go to a cosplay maid restaurant over a hooters any day.lol


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 12, 2008)

Kool-Aid said:


> I'd go to a cosplay maid restaurant over a hooters.



Oh yeah. There we go! Let's combat that part of the article with something American.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 12, 2008)

lets see here, whats funnier, the hooters reference or the fact that Zaxxons sig and ava ironically fit the thread? O.o


----------



## impersonal (Sep 12, 2008)

Maybe I'll live to see guro go mainstream...


----------



## hustler's ambition (Sep 12, 2008)

A Hello Kitty vibrator? :amazed

*I DEMAND PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!! *


----------



## ~Flippy (Sep 12, 2008)

> or visit a *?maid caf?* (now available near Los Angeles and Canada) where the waitresses all dress in costume



HOLY S*** I'm going to LA.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 12, 2008)

This cracked me up...

Hello Kitty Vibrator...LOL...WTF?!?!?!?!

EDIT: I attend UCLA. What a great opportunity to do some research...


----------



## ~Flippy (Sep 12, 2008)

Here is the vibrator:




EDIT: The second image is of a hello kitty TATOO GUN.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Sep 12, 2008)

this is good to my interests.


----------



## dreams lie (Sep 12, 2008)

:rofl :rofl


----------



## Talon. (Sep 12, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> Here is the vibrator:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg are you fucking serious
:rofl


----------



## defaultisset (Sep 13, 2008)

I think we're turning japanese.

'Bout time.


----------



## Munak (Sep 13, 2008)

At last, h-doujin has freedom! 

I'll be first in line.


----------



## Tunafish (Sep 13, 2008)

> Play and fantasy are more important than actually having sex with a real person. Among some otaku, love and sex in the anime realm become vicarious experiences, more satisfying than real life...
> 
> ...?Among Japanese fans ? the guys ? it is a badge of honor to say, ?We do not need real women; [these] figures are better, they do not talk back?? said Macias. ?Americans are not there yet, but at the rate things are going, we are going to be seeing that.?



We have fantasy to substitute for what we don't have in reality. Bad in bed? Just pretend.



> Macias agrees and has little doubt that otaku will influence attitudes about sexual expression here. ?When you see a kid sitting in Borders reading a manga, he?s not just reading a comic book,? Macias said. *?There is something really powerful going on there.?*



NAW. No shit there, lady.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 14, 2008)

Heh, I remember hearing about Hello Kitty vibrator. I didn't know they had maid cafe's in America or anywhere outside of Japan, but I'm not that surprised. Okatu expert? Anyway, "women are penetrated by octopi" is a spectacular line. I can't believe it put Urotsukidōji in the same line as Gurren Lagann when talking about sexy things.


----------



## Xion (Sep 14, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> omg are you fucking serious
> :rofl



Hello Kitty vibrator looks like it hurts.


----------



## Lycanthropy (Sep 14, 2008)

Why does it mention Gurren Lagann? I mean I know there's Yoko, but apart from her clothes  and a few scenes that are mostly just meant to be comic, TTGL  is actually quite innocent.
Though there is quite alot of TTGL merchandise which is quite ecchi-ish.


----------



## Biolink (Sep 14, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> DAMMIT
> 
> Now we're exposeed



Now we're exposed?

!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 14, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> lets see here, whats funnier, the hooters reference or the fact that Zaxxons sig and ava ironically fit the thread? O.o



Oh god, I love you.


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 14, 2008)

xDDD..I never thought this stuff would catch on here.


----------



## Munak (Sep 15, 2008)

What's so bad about Maid's Cafe, though? It's not as is they're running a brothel or something. 

And please ignore the Tony Taka reference, if any.


----------



## Carly (Sep 15, 2008)

Megatonton said:


> What's so bad about Maid's Cafe, though? It's not as is they're running a brothel or something.
> 
> And please ignore the Tony Taka reference, if any.



A brothel with women dressed like school girls isn't a bad idea.


----------



## Xion (Sep 15, 2008)

Carly said:


> A brothel with women dressed like school girls isn't a bad idea.



Depends how old those women are of course.


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

> a ?maid caf? (now available near Los Angeles and Canada)...



This seems very amusing. 

i'm not going to rage; i'm instead going to say it was only a matter of time.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 15, 2008)

Kind of disturbing .....

Maybe they should have a _Butler's Service_ cafe for the girls, to even it out ....

They have a few of them in Japan for the female otakus ......


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 15, 2008)

RyRyMini said:


> xDDD..I never thought this stuff would catch on here.



It was a matter of time.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 15, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Depends how old those women are of course.



*cough* >__>


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 15, 2008)

♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> LOL.
> 
> Hello Kitty _Vibrator_? Pokemon _Porn_? LOL WTF



Oh sure, you act all dumb now like this shocks you...

Here's my thing, I don't like hentai, I think the whole lot of the subculture is stupid and really I wish that anime wasn't so widely associated with it. Its like associating all movies to porn, its totally different. 

And while Weeaboos will either rejoice that they might be able to find their silly fetishes in more places or weep because others will become like them and they will no longer feel special. 

I think this is a step in the wrong direction. 

I love that anime has become normal enough to appear on regular television and even be viewed by others as art here. What I don't want to see is a growth in weeaboo types who only want anime and japanese things think they were born in the wrong culture. 

Believe me, Japaense people don't want you anymore than you're not wanted here. And while cartoon porn was a fringe thing here, something regarded as stupid by many, as it becomes more and more normal we're going to see a stretch for it to become more and more readily avaible. 

People are going to cash in and eventually we are going to have more American companies trying to cash in on an anime craze. We already have a hard enough time finding good anime because there are so many, wait until the American companies flood the market with more shit. 

Meanwhile we could see Weeaboos become as common as emos or goths, which is a night mare that actually might keep me up at night. 

Its not that I think anime should only be for us, its just that I know that the more people take interest the more a good idea gets corporately raped and distorted. Avatar and Teen Titans...those were good American anime shows...Totally Spies...now that's what we're more likely to see come out of this new frontier.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 16, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Oh god, I love you.


............


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Oh sure, you act all dumb now like this shocks you...
> 
> Here's my thing, I don't like hentai, I think the whole lot of the subculture is stupid and really I wish that anime wasn't so widely associated with it. Its like associating all movies to porn, its totally different.
> 
> ...



avatar and teen titans>totally spies
straight up
but responding to the thing about weeaboos.......they scare me.......we dont need anymore of them.............id rather see a zombie attack than more weeaboos...


----------



## drache (Sep 16, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Oh sure, you act all dumb now like this shocks you...
> 
> Here's my thing, I don't like hentai, I think the whole lot of the subculture is stupid and really I wish that anime wasn't so widely associated with it. Its like associating all movies to porn, its totally different.
> 
> ...


 

Well I don't disagree (I've never seen the appeal of henti) I am not sure if one can exist without the other. And even if one could seperate henti and anime I'm not sure that should be a society call.

They are both elements of Japanese culture and really I think us (Americans) just need to get over ourselves. So some people get turned on/aroused/excited whatever by cartoon porn, so freaken what? So long as I'm not being forced to watch it why should it bother me?


----------



## IBU (Sep 16, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> Yeah, Japan is a liberal's wet dream. They wish all Americans were deviant like them.
> 
> I have no problem with anime. It's the hentai, ecchi, and just plain stupid anime's that rot brains that I have a problem with.
> 
> ...





As if the anime subculture represented Japan as a whole. The society is not religious, but it is far more culturally conservative and traditionalist than America and has been able to stay that way because of the homogeneity, and the overriding ideal of the community over the individual.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 16, 2008)

Itachifan727 said:


> What the Hell!?That is creepy.I highly doubt that it is Pokemon.Get your animes straight.Good thing anime has taken off,people will hopefully pay more respect to it now.



You arn't serious right? There are lots of Pokemon Doujin around...



> Actually the article gave a pretty unbiased assessment of anime culture as anyone who has been to an anime con will tell you. For better or for worse (worse in my opinion), sex plays a major role in anime culture.



I've been to a few con's, and I have to say, the article is extremely accurate.



> For example, it is legal to marry and have sex with a 12 year old in Japan. Yet they say they abhor that kind of thing.



Please get your facts strait.

Though I will say, the state I am from (New Hampshire) It is legal for females to marry with parental consent and court permission at only 13.  The lowest that I know of in the USA.



> Maybe I'll live to see guro go mainstream...



Please no, being into hentai myself, that shit even freaks me out.



II Xion II said:


> Depends how old those women are of course.



14?


----------



## Munak (Sep 17, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Depends how old those women are of course.



Well, since Anime age = IRL age - 2 years...

They should be 17 years old.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 17, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> Here is the vibrator:



Wow, only one setting?


----------



## Talon. (Sep 17, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Wow, only one setting?



i take it the ladies in ur sig require multiple settings?


----------



## Sesha (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 17, 2008)

-shrug- is really all i can say to the whole thing. Im glad that anime is becoming more mainstream, and more accepted in the day-to-day lives of people here in the US and abroad. 

But that also means that the sub-culture of hentai will be more known as well (which isnt a bad thing. Most of us are mentally and socially balanced enough to not think that hentai fems are anywhere near a fair and equal substitute for real fems) 

Though it does annoy me that your average non-otaku still thinks of anime fandom and culture as nothing more then softcore porn, hardcore porn, people who have no concept of a balanced / healthy social life,  or preteen cat girls piloting giant robots to fend off alien invaders who want to do unspeakable things to the human race


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2008)

Wolfarus said:


> -shrug- is really all i can say to the whole thing. Im glad that anime is becoming more mainstream, and more accepted in the day-to-day lives of people here in the US and abroad.
> 
> But that also means that the sub-culture of hentai will be more known as well *(which isnt a bad thing. Most of us are mentally and socially balanced enough to not think that hentai fems are anywhere near a fair and equal substitute for real fems) *
> 
> Though it does annoy me that your average non-otaku still thinks of anime fandom and culture as nothing more then softcore porn, hardcore porn, people who have no concept of a balanced / healthy social life,  or preteen cat girls piloting giant robots to fend off alien invaders who want to do unspeakable things to the human race



Come with me, have a seat in the Bathhouse for a while...I'll wipe that hope from your mind.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 17, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Come with me, have a seat in the Bathhouse for a while...I'll wipe that hope from your mind.



I thought i had a seat in there perm. reserved


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2008)

*shrugs*

What could possibly be done at this point to stop this "anime erotic subculure?" Might as well accept that this has become and will continue to influence reality.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 17, 2008)

> America you contradictive bitch.



 ....


----------



## Talon. (Sep 17, 2008)

ahahahahahagha


----------



## Stalin (Sep 17, 2008)

This is odd.


----------



## Traveler (Sep 17, 2008)

*Sigh* is this even new?


----------



## Grandia (Sep 18, 2008)

Bitter tears in this thread only exposes your darkest secrets


----------



## vagnard (Sep 18, 2008)

Anime is mainstream long time ago. I don't know nobody who seriously can believe it's part of a sub-culture because he is "otaku". 

Hello?... Dragon Ball Z, Pokemon?. 

It's like when metal fans criticizes another styles of music because they are "trendy" lol.


----------



## Demarian (Sep 18, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> i take it the ladies in ur sig require multiple settings?




I lol'd

yay! more proof that anime and everything that comes with it is mainstream


----------



## Draffut (Sep 18, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Anime is mainstream long time ago. I don't know nobody who seriously can believe it's part of a sub-culture because he is "otaku".
> 
> Hello?... Dragon Ball Z, Pokemon?.
> 
> It's like when metal fans criticizes another styles of music because they are "trendy" lol.



This is about Hentai, Ecchi, Anime based sex toys, ect. becoming mainstream.  Not Anime itself.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Sep 18, 2008)

I wanna see Pokemon porn, that's hilariously freaking idea.


----------



## PL0X (Sep 18, 2008)

"while reading a fan-created pornographic Pokemon comic"
That's sicker than sick. o_o


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 18, 2008)

Sure why don't they copy everything Japanese


----------



## Mintaka (Sep 18, 2008)

We nee moar tentacoo wape themed places.


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 18, 2008)

LOL Hello Kitty Vibrators and Pokemon Porn are not exactly new

Did they discover yaoi and yuri yet?


----------



## Talon. (Sep 18, 2008)

^ probably, and them dudes at cnn just love that yuri 
and the ladies at ccn enjoy yaoi....creepy....


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 18, 2008)

More yuri is _always_ good.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Sep 18, 2008)

*OMFG* had to go to youtube to beleive of pokemon hentai O0O


----------



## Draffut (Sep 18, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> LOL Hello Kitty Vibrators and Pokemon Porn are not exactly new
> 
> Did they discover yaoi and yuri yet?



Wait till they start finding the real fucked up shit like Guro.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Sep 19, 2008)

lol o my gawd guro?
ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
why would anyone want that?


----------



## Draffut (Sep 19, 2008)

temari91 said:


> lol o my gawd guro?
> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> why would anyone want that?



I honestly have no idea.

Probobly the same people who burn kittens.


----------



## Munak (Sep 19, 2008)

I know it exists... I just know it. Pokeporn. .

It's not as if you haven't seen users sporting sigs of those subjects. pek


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 19, 2008)

Damn. They even caught onto the loli subculture. 

And since when have Maid Cafes been available in America?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 19, 2008)

Megatonton said:


> I know it exists... I just know it. Pokeporn. .
> 
> It's not as if you haven't seen users sporting sigs of those subjects. pek



*changes set in agreement*

YEAH, SCREW THE HATERS!


----------



## Talon. (Sep 19, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> *changes set in agreement*
> 
> YEAH, SCREW THE HATERS!



indeed


----------



## Amethyst Grave (Sep 19, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Sure why don't they copy everything Japanese



It shall be done  Weaboo style.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 19, 2008)

Amethyst Grave said:


> It shall be done  Weaboo style.



indeed
break out the multicolor makeup and pink and black striped arm sleeve thingys


----------



## ~Flippy (Sep 19, 2008)

Pokemon anal beads 8)


----------



## Ecclaed (Sep 20, 2008)

The thing that should not be.


----------



## Violence Fight (Sep 22, 2008)

Ecclaed said:


> The thing that should not be.



There's metallica porn too?



Seriously though, This is not news or scary. If they think tentacle rape, hello kitty vibrators and the like are scary, then their heads will explode when they find out about futa, shota, loli, guro, ect.

America: Being the last to find out about shit since 1812.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 22, 2008)

Go target Nickelodeon and Disney porn while you're at it.


Seriously that shit scares me more than anything else.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 22, 2008)

^ indeed 

news reporters should just leave the hentai alone and go fap to some Yuri


----------

